# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  ΗΡΕΜΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΕΠΙΘΕΜΑΤΑ + ΥΠΝΟΥ

## marouli66

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

Δεν βλεπω το ποστ, θα με ενδιέφερε να μαθω τι ειναι αυτα τα επιθέματα

----------


## marouli66

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση

----------


## tony_c2018

> στειλε μου μνμ να σου απαντησω γτ δεν ξερω πως να στελνω εξαρχης


 Αυτή την απορία την έχω κι εγώ, δες τα μηνύματα σου

----------


## marouli66

χαχαχα.........................

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

Marouli χαχαχα! ουτε εγω εχω ιδεα πως να σου στειλω μηνυμα!!!!!!

----------


## Sonia

Πας πάνω δεξιά ψηλά στην σελίδα που λέει σημειώσεις, πας στα μηνύματά σου και κάπου αριστερά έχει αποστολή νέου μηνύματος ή κάτι τέτοιο. Το πατάς, βάζεις όνομα παραλήπτη, τίτλο, γράφεις και στέλνεις.

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

> Πας πάνω δεξιά ψηλά στην σελίδα που λέει σημειώσεις, πας στα μηνύματά σου και κάπου αριστερά έχει αποστολή νέου μηνύματος ή κάτι τέτοιο. Το πατάς, βάζεις όνομα παραλήπτη, τίτλο, γράφεις και στέλνεις.


Sonia δεν μπορω αλλα μηπως επειδη δεν εχω συμπληρωσει πολλες απαντησεις σε ποστ? Εκτος αν κατι δεν κανω σωστα , σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως.

----------


## Sonia

Α, τώρα είδα οτι έχεις καμια 30αρια μηνύματα. Νομίζω από τα 50 και πάνω μπορείς να στείλεις.

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

> Α, τώρα είδα οτι έχεις καμια 30αρια μηνύματα. Νομίζω από τα 50 και πάνω μπορείς να στείλεις.


Τι αλλα νεα? χαχαχα!!!

----------


## Sonia

Είναι εύκολο να συμπληρώσεις πολλά μηνύματα αρκεί να συμμετέχεις αυθόρμητα και ενεργά στο φόρουμ, πάντα με σεβασμό στους όρους χρήσης. Όχι σπαμ, όχι τσατ, όχι διαφημίσεις. Και μην ξεχνάς ότι ακόμα κι αν κάποιοι έχουν καλές προθέσεις, πρέπει πάντα να φιλτράρεις τι διαβάζεις και τι σου προτείνει ο καθένας. Εγώ ας πούμε νομίζω ότι το μαρούλι έχει καλές προθέσεις, αλλά αυτά τα επιθέματα που προτείνει τα βλέπω με σκεπτικισμό. 

Τέλος πάντων, εγώ να εξηγήσω πως δουλεύουν τα μηνύματα ήθελα. Ελπίζω να την βρείτε την άκρη σας παιδιά και να είστε ήρεμοι και υγιείς!

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Sonia , να εισαι καλα, απο περιέργεια θελω να ρωτησω για τα επιθέματα γιατι δεν τα έχω ακούσει ποτέ μου! Εγω κι αν ειμαι επιφυλακτική με τέτοια θέματα . Γενικοτερα για να αποφασίσω για κατι θα πρέπει να το επεξεργαστω παρα πολλες φορες και πάντα θα έχω την αμφιβολία αν έπραξα σωστα (στοιχειο ιδεοψυχαναγκασμου επίσης) Να φανταστεις εφτασα στη ηλικία των σαραντα πλας για να καταλαβω στο περιπου παντα τι μου συμβαίνει. Επισης δεν μου αρέσει καθολου να τρεχω σε γιατρους κλπ , ειναι ενα είδος φοβίας κι αυτό. Έχεις και εσύ θέματα με τον ύπνο σου? Εγω πάντα κοιμόμουν πολύ καλά με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις αλλά εδω και κάποια χρόνια αφότου έκανα οικογένεια και ηρθα αντιμέτωπη με τις πραγματικές δυσκολίες άρχισα να εχω και περισσότερο αγχος κοκ . Σε ευχαριστω και πάλι για το χρόνο σου

----------


## marouli66

Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

> Το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από τη διαχείριση.


Εγω ενδιαφερομαι , μαρουλι ειχες κι εσυ και διαταραχες υπνου? Αν συμπληρωσω κι εγω μηνυματα θα σου στειλω .

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

Λοιπον εγω ειδα τι ειναι , εκανα ευρεση στο διαδικτυο , λογικα ειναι αυτα που περιγραφεις..... Σε ευχαριστω

----------


## marouli66

εισαι σιγουρη οτι τα βρηκες? βρηκες οτι ειναι απο υπνοθεραπευτρια? αν ναι αυτα ειναι

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

> εισαι σιγουρη οτι τα βρηκες? βρηκες οτι ειναι απο υπνοθεραπευτρια? αν ναι αυτα ειναι


Nαι! Απλα τα βαζεις σε διαφορα σημεια απο οτι καταλαβα και ποσο διαρκουν ? Εχει κι ενα κινητο τηλεφωνο. Εσενα σε βοηθησαν ουσιαστικα?

----------


## marouli66

ναι εμενα πολυ......η επιδραση ομως ειναι για 12 ωρες......εγω πλεον δεν αγοραζω 30 αλλα ισα ισα για στιγμες αγχους......
εμενα ομως δεν με βοηθησαν μονο αυτα γιατι τα σκευασματα οπως και τα χημικα δεν λυνουν αιτια......
αλλαξα καποιες αποψεις μεσα μου για το τι ειμαστε πραγματικα και οχι το πως μας εχουν διαμορφωσει η κοινωνια και επιτρεψαμε να αρρωστησουμε..........
αν δεις σε καποια ποστ αλλων θεματων εχω ανεβασει τετοια αρθρα σχετικα με την ψευδαισθηση του προβληματος μας

επισης ισως σε βοηθησει και η υπνοθεραπεια φυσικα........επιδρα στο υποσυνειδητο δλδ εκει που ξεκινουν ολα τα προβληματα μας

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

> ναι εμενα πολυ......η επιδραση ομως ειναι για 12 ωρες......εγω πλεον δεν αγοραζω 30 αλλα ισα ισα για στιγμες αγχους......
> εμενα ομως δεν με βοηθησαν μονο αυτα γιατι τα σκευασματα οπως και τα χημικα δεν λυνουν αιτια......
> αλλαξα καποιες αποψεις μεσα μου για το τι ειμαστε πραγματικα και οχι το πως μας εχουν διαμορφωσει η κοινωνια και επιτρεψαμε να αρρωστησουμε..........
> αν δεις σε καποια ποστ αλλων θεματων εχω ανεβασει τετοια αρθρα σχετικα με την ψευδαισθηση του προβληματος μας
> 
> επισης ισως σε βοηθησει και η υπνοθεραπεια φυσικα........επιδρα στο υποσυνειδητο δλδ εκει που ξεκινουν ολα τα προβληματα μας


Δεν ξερω τι να σου πω εγω δεν μενω αθηνα αλλα δυσκολα να εμπιστευτω κατι που δεν γνωριζω ειδικα οταν εχει και υψηλο κοστος. Αλλα οκ εσυ φανταζομαι εχεις κανει συνεδριες και το εχεις δει απο κοντα το θεμα. Σεβομαι το γεγονος οτι σε βοηθησε

----------


## marouli66

Οτι θελεις...
Ο καθενας ακολουθει το δικο του δρομο.....
Το κοστος εμενα δεν με προβληματισε διοτι τα παιρνω μια στο τοσο η σε περιοδους εξαρσης.....
Επισης εγω ειμαι απο Κρητη που κολλαει η αποσταση....
Τις συνεδριες τις κανω μεσω σκαιπ και ηδη εχει 3πελατες απο κρητη

----------


## ΜΙΜΙ

> Οτι θελεις...
> Ο καθενας ακολουθει το δικο του δρομο.....
> Το κοστος εμενα δεν με προβληματισε διοτι τα παιρνω μια στο τοσο η σε περιοδους εξαρσης.....
> Επισης εγω ειμαι απο Κρητη που κολλαει η αποσταση....
> Τις συνεδριες τις κανω μεσω σκαιπ και ηδη εχει 3πελατες απο κρητη


ααα μαλιστα!! Δεν εχω skype , ευχαριστω παντως

----------


## marouli66

ουτε και γω ειχα χαχααχαα....
βρηκα εναν φιλο που ξερει και μου το εβαλε

----------

